# 'Bulletstorm' declared 'worst game in the world' 2 weeks before release...



## 13point9 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fox News Declares 'Bulletstorm' Worst Game In The World Two Weeks Before It Comes Out - ComicsAlliance | Comics culture, news, humor, commentary, and reviews

*facepalm*


----------



## Meatbucket (Feb 9, 2011)

I want this game so badly. Mindless nonsense!


----------



## Razzy (Feb 9, 2011)

Well now I HAVE to buy it. It's funny, I hadn't really given it much thought before.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 9, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Well now I HAVE to buy it. It's funny, I hadn't really given it much thought before.



'Any publicity is good publicity' at its finest


----------



## groph (Feb 10, 2011)

RAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGE

Kids as young as 9 playing this? (clears throat)

GET OFF YOUR ASSES AND TEACH YOUR KIDS SOME VALUES, PARENTS! GET THEM TO HELP OUT AROUND THE HOUSE, TEACH THEM THE VALUE OF RECIPROCAL FAVORS, EXPLAIN TO THEM THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN FICTION AND REALITY. IF YOU DON'T WANT YOUR KID TO EXPERIENCE SOMETHING, DON'T LET THEM EXPERIENCE IT. LOOK AT THE BLOODY RATING. PLAY THE GAME YOURSELF, EVEN.

GOD DAMN IT.

Everything any "critic" says regarding "LOL VIDJA GAMES CAUSE VIOLENCE, PORN CAUSES RAPE, LOL" is always, always, always, absolute, total non-meaning. It's just empty rhetoric. Bullshit like this just inflames me to no end, I am so opposed to censorship and even more opposed to people who don't understand that correlations do NOT imply causation, ever. That is faulty reasoning, and THAT is dangerous, not some hilarious video game. If a game is rated M, then that means that a 9 year old should not be playing it, unless said 9 year old has been judged to have the moral reasoning skills of someone 10 years older, which is entirely unlikely. If a 9 year old is playing these kinds of games and is being corrupted as a result, it's the fault of the negligent pile of human waste that is supposed to be looking after the child, at least in my opinion.

At least hearing these windbags whine about how awful this game is will give the game infamy. Infamy = sales. And the whining is funny as long as you don't consider the implications.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 10, 2011)

groph said:


> RAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGE
> 
> Kids as young as 9 playing this? (clears throat)
> 
> ...


----------



## pink freud (Feb 10, 2011)

I will encourage anybody to buy this game, just to be contrary to FOX.

Remember the Mass Effect fiasco?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh my god! Humour and gore! It means I must become a psychopath after playing!

I was worried this was serious, and Epic had actually made a horrible game (In terms a person who understands the concept of a video game is concerned) instead, I'm going to have to buy this.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2011)

groph said:


> RAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGE
> RANTRANTRANTetcetera



I was playing Mortal Kombat at age 7 or 8, don't think it changed my perception of what's good and acceptable in the real world at all, a nice little boy I was . It's not just about what's in the game, it's about how parents teach their kids to act.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 10, 2011)

Too right, Fox. I mean hell, I murder my neighbours, rape my female friends and run down the little old ladies in my general area all the fucking time because of video games. Not to mention all the identical looking and unusually obvious mob guys I've blown away with my shotgun/missile launcher/pistol/grenades/molotov cocktails/assault rifles/submachine guns/sniper rifles that I can conveniently keep on me at all times. And all this while I'm speedballing...

... and killing babies.
... and practicing satanism because Marilyn Manson told me too.
... and biting the heads off bats because of my "heavy metal music".
... and being a dirty commie who's plotting to blow up the US and steal candy from the children cos I have a Russian name.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 10, 2011)

13point9 said:


> 'Any publicity is good publicity' at its finest











I tried the demo, and it was nowhere near as violent as soldier of fortune, and that game is like 5 or 6 years old. I just love it when the suits behind the news decide to report this stuff.  Go figure.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 10, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Too right, Fox. I mean hell, I murder my neighbours, rape my female friends and run down the little old ladies in my general area all the fucking time because of video games. Not to mention all the identical looking and unusually obvious mob guys I've blown away with my shotgun/missile launcher/pistol/grenades/molotov cocktails/assault rifles/submachine guns/sniper rifles that I can conveniently keep on me at all times. And all this while I'm speedballing...
> 
> ... and killing babies.
> ... and practicing satanism because Marilyn Manson told me too.
> ...


 
You forgot to mention disembowling innocent bystanders with sharp metal objects, whilst bellowing "For the Emp'rah!" because you play 40K.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Too right, Fox. I mean hell, I murder my neighbours, rape my female friends and run down the little old ladies in my general area all the fucking time because of video games. Not to mention all the identical looking and unusually obvious mob guys I've blown away with my shotgun/missile launcher/pistol/grenades/molotov cocktails/assault rifles/submachine guns/sniper rifles that I can conveniently keep on me at all times. And all this while I'm speedballing...
> 
> ... and killing babies.
> ... and practicing satanism because Marilyn Manson told me too.
> ...



Queenslanders, I tell ya


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't judge me, you cunts


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 10, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> You forgot to mention disembowling innocent bystanders with sharp metal objects, whilst bellowing "For the Emp'rah!" because you play 40K.



Fuck! I forgot that


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 10, 2011)

Fox News is the worst shit in the world.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 10, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Too right, Fox. I mean hell, I murder my neighbours, rape my female friends and run down the little old ladies in my general area all the fucking time because of video games. Not to mention all the identical looking and unusually obvious mob guys I've blown away with my shotgun/missile launcher/pistol/grenades/molotov cocktails/assault rifles/submachine guns/sniper rifles that I can conveniently keep on me at all times. And all this while I'm speedballing...
> 
> ... and killing babies.
> ... and practicing satanism because Marilyn Manson told me too.
> ...



Will probably get rated R18+ here in Aus dude... and hence get banned or turned into a weaker version of itself.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 10, 2011)

I see Fox News as having a worse effect on the mind of an impressionable than some video game. It's also another example of the pussification of the world.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 10, 2011)

I need to buy this game


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I just played Dead Space 2 and now I want to stomp on corpses and stick a needle in my own eye. 


Also Fox News are fucking terrorists so I apologise if I feel the need to ignore a lesson in social taboos from a company of fuckwits.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, Fox.. *sigh*


----------



## SD83 (Feb 10, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well I just played Dead Space 2 and now I want to stomp on corpses and stick a needle in my own eye.
> 
> 
> Also Fox News are fucking terrorists so I apologise if I feel the need to ignore a lesson in social taboos from a company of fuckwits.


http://cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/da037a35-ea7a-4ee8-acba-a7f43eb49a51.jpg
Also, what groph said. I can't believe they still keep saying shit like this... didn't Rock'n'Roll make everybody a rapist and mass-murderer when it started?


----------



## leandroab (Feb 10, 2011)

SD83 said:


> http://cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/da037a35-ea7a-4ee8-acba-a7f43eb49a51.jpg




Holy shit..


----------



## synrgy (Feb 10, 2011)

SD83 said:


> http://cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/da037a35-ea7a-4ee8-acba-a7f43eb49a51.jpg



 @ the Pythons in the last frame of that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2011)

I played the demo, it's awful, so violent.


----------



## liamh (Feb 10, 2011)

It does look pretty shit tbh


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2011)

Needs more hooker beating, IMO.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 10, 2011)

I played the demo last night. Not my cup. Was kind of like Gears of War, only without the ability to keep track of what's happening.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 10, 2011)

I enjoyed it and thought it was funny.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 10, 2011)

Isn't there an entire section for games?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 10, 2011)

The first game I played when I was kid was Ms. Pacman, and you can bet your ass the first thing I did afterwards was go eat a ghost.


----------



## groph (Feb 11, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Isn't there an entire section for games?



Nobody reads it. The newest post is like "HAI GUYS, CHECK OUT THIS NEW GAME CALLED PONG!"


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 11, 2011)

> I fully expect that Fox's negative publicity will lead Bulletstorm to the same financial failure that plagued Doom, Quake, and Grand Theft Auto.
> 
> Hey, wait a second...



Hahahahaha. I love it. I want to have a discussion with these idiots.


----------



## jaredowty (Feb 11, 2011)

So wait, how many kids have died playing football? That's a legitimately dangerous game with a tangible link to fatalities, and yet it's socially acceptable, perfectly fine. Gotta love the violent video games argument.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The first game I played when I was kid was Ms. Pacman, and you can bet your ass the first thing I did afterwards was go eat a ghost.



 Made my day!


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 14, 2011)

worst game ever, PFFFFFF

wait till duke nukem forever comes out, that will change


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow...leave it to FOX once again





p.s. I Blame all my 'violent' characteristics on Manhunt.


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 14, 2011)

I played the resource mining mini-game in Mass Effect 2 and all I've ever wanted to do since was probe Uranus.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 14, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> I played the resource mining mini-game in Mass Effect 2 and all I've ever wanted to do since was probe Uranus.



[EDI] _Really,_ Commander? [/EDI]


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> worst game ever, PFFFFFF
> 
> wait till duke nukem forever comes out, that will change



Don't be silly. You know that's never going to happen. They can give release dates and talk about how the game is almost finished all they want to. I won't believe shit until I'm physically holding it in my hand.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 15, 2011)

Even then the disc just contains a Rick Roll.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 16, 2011)

No game could be worse than Big Rigs, that game was just awful. 

Anyway, I don't think it's necessary for me to give my opinion on FOX News.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 24, 2011)

I played a bunch of Bulletstorm last night (released in AUS yesterday) and it's quite entertaining. There's a LOT of games I'd rate as worse, the campaign is crude, coarse, bloody and entertaining. The weapons are reasonably creative too.


----------



## Fionn (Feb 24, 2011)

This thread=WIN!!!


----------

